# FedEx won't ship my sulcata :((



## BigD9 (Sep 13, 2012)

My dad called 2 different FedEx this morning to ask if they ship tortoises. They told him no. The don't ship live animals. So he called a pet store asking what company do ship animals && they said ups. So he calls ups && they told him it would cost him $120 dollars or something like that && it may not live cuz it's cold  does anyone know who will?!?!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2012)

What size is the sulcata? What type of FedEx locations did you call? That some times makes a difference too. When are you wanting to ship and from where to where?


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Sep 13, 2012)

BigD9, 

Delta Dash will ship your Sulcataâ€¦..you need to make sure you're at the airport upon arrival, so if or when you book the flight be sure it works with your schedule, check it out --> http://www.delta.com/business_progr...ty_shipments/live_animals/pet_first/index.jsp

GOOD LUCK!!!!!
Addie


----------



## BigD9 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> What size is the sulcata? What type of FedEx locations did you call? That some times makes a difference too. When are you wanting to ship and from where to where?



It's a year old u can see on my profile. It's not that big. Fort Myers fl && to missoula Montana. I wanted to ship it today && to be overnight. But we're having problems


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 13, 2012)

That is strange. I know UPS will ship tortoises overnight. To get mine it cost $50 but they were hatchlings. Yours is a five month old, correct? It would probably cost more depending on the size but I can't imagine yours would be that much bigger. Maybe your dad could drive it to you? Good Luck with your tortoise!

Sorry, I thought I read 5 months! I am so sorry! I am sure if you pm some breeders (like arizonasulcata, or Tom) they could let you know how they do it. Good Luck!


----------



## ra94131 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/

I haven't used them, but I've heard good things.


----------



## BigD9 (Sep 13, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> That is strange. I know UPS will ship tortoises overnight. To get mine it cost $50 but they were hatchlings. Yours is a five month old, correct? It would probably cost more depending on the size but I can't imagine yours would be that much bigger. Maybe your dad could drive it to you? Good Luck with your tortoise!
> 
> Sorry, I thought I read 5 months! I am so sorry! I am sure if you pm some breeders (like arizonasulcata, or Tom) they could let you know how they do it. Good Luck!





It's a year && a half but it's not that big. && he won't drive it to me:/ thanks though


----------



## Neal (Sep 13, 2012)

The little mom and pop FedEx/Kinkos things won't take live animals knowingly. You have to drop it off at one of their main facilities. If you contact shipyourreptiles.com, they could walk you through shipping with FedEx.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2012)

ra94131 said:


> http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/
> 
> I haven't used them, but I've heard good things.



My one and only time, I give them a thumbs down myself.



Sorta a good thing your having problems with shipping them today. You really want to ship on Mon-Wed, so they can get safely to the other end BEFORE the weekend if they end up lost or delayed.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Sep 13, 2012)

Exactly what Neal said. You have to go to a main hub to ship live animals. Both FedEX and UPS will do it. If you do it trough FedEX though they require you to get your box tested and approved before shipping live animals. UPS you can just walk in and ship no questions asked.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2012)

The bigger the box the more it costs. So you want the smallest box that you can safely package him in with enough insulating plastic peanuts. It normally costs around $50 to $75 to ship a small tortoise by UPS. We have a thread that shows you how to box him up:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-To-Safely-Ship-A-Tortoise-Or-Turtle#axzz26NJzakaD

Then you just take the package to a UPS store and they'll take it. I try to get the box to the store an hour or so before they come to pick up the packages to take to the airport.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 13, 2012)

FUNNY! I just shipped Eggroll to Florida via FedEx. Don't tell them what you're sending...and make DAMN sure you send it overnight! You can always go to SHIPYOURREPTILES.COM and a FedEx truck will pick it up from your house...


----------



## Benjamin (Sep 13, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Exactly what Neal said. You have to go to a main hub to ship live animals. Both FedEX and UPS will do it. If you do it trough FedEX though they require you to get your box tested and approved before shipping live animals. UPS you can just walk in and ship no questions asked.



I had the same issue last year. After shipping several turtle shipments with them a new driver refused to accept my package. After many phone calls I was told that only a buisness can become a "certified animal shipper".

I now ship with UPS or better yet Delta.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 13, 2012)

FedEx will ship tortoises!!! I have sent a lot using www.shipyourreptiles.com. They are a great company, Robyn and the gang do a fantastic job and they have an agreement with FedEx for shipping live reptiles. For what it is worth, NEVER ship a live tortoise or any other live animal on Thursday. IF a delay occurs, and they rarely do, but IF so your tortoise will be boxed and held who knows where over the weekend. Just don't do it, for the animals sake! 

The thing I like the most about FedEx is their willingness and ability to trace a package. I had a incoming package delayed some time ago. I called first thing that morning and they called me back several hours later informing me where my package was and allowed me to go pick it up when it arrived at my local hub that afternoon. UPS has never been so accommodating. They simply say, wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2012)

Wait...Eggroll went to Florida??????


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 13, 2012)

I only deal with FedEx now through shipyourreptiles.com. You do need to become certified to ship through FedEx first if you do not use shipyourreptiles.com. Maybe there is a member on here that is close to you that can help you out?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, why did you ship Eggroll to Florida?


----------



## BigD9 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys soo much! )


----------



## Phantom9 (Sep 13, 2012)

I work for fedex, you need to ship it through express and overnight it. I work at the airport and see turtles all the time. I have also seen a bear and a horse being shipped. Like they said if it is shipped do it before Thursday and make sure that they put saturday on there just incase. We have downloaded a full container looking for one Saturday before, they are pretty high on the priority list. Also make sure the box is super super braced and strong and marked live tortoise and fragile. While its against policy to stack lives on the bottom or in the back of a container there is always the chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Please don't try and ship outside the approved FedEx lines, it is detrimental to all of us, the entire industry.

You cannot ship directly with FedEx unless you are specifically reptile certified. When FedEx says you "can't ship", that is what they mean. Without a live reptile shipping account, it is not allowed.

You CAN ship with FedEx through ShipYourReptiles.com, you will be covered under our certification. Going through the site, you can have a prepaid label printed in just 2-3 minutes.

You must agree to meet our SYR Shipping Standards, which includes guidelines for temperature and insulated packaging. We offer the packaging at our site (you can use your own, but it must meet our standards) along with a detailed Get Help section that will walk you through the steps. 

Our rates start at 20% less than the FedEx retail rate, and we also have an On-Time and Live Arrival Insurance policy, unique in the reptile shipping world. Great for peace of mind. 

We can arrange for a FedEx driver to pick up your package at your home or office, or you can drop it off yourself at the FedEx facility.

Tortoise folks are lucky, as it is a species that ships really well. Very tolerant of the shipping process, both in transport and temps. 

Shipping your first time may seem daunting, but once you grasp the basics, it is a pretty straightforward process. We are also available for help and questions by phone and email.


----------



## JeffG (Sep 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Please don't try and ship outside the approved FedEx lines, it is detrimental to all of us, the entire industry.
> 
> You cannot ship directly with FedEx unless you are specifically reptile certified. When FedEx says you "can't ship", that is what they mean. Without a live reptile shipping account, it is not allowed.
> 
> ...







That's pretty much what I would have said. If you just need to ship one reptile, one time, it would be crazy to go any other way than SYR. I went through the process to become a certified live animal shipper through FedEx, and it really does take some effort. It is definitely not worth it to ship one, or even 10 animals. It is only worth it if you are going to be shipping a LOT of animals for a long time. Log on to www.shipyourreptiles.com, and check it out. It is not only the easiest way to go, but also the ONLY legitimate way for anyone who is not certified to ship live animals.


----------



## Neal (Sep 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Please don't try and ship outside the approved FedEx lines, it is detrimental to all of us, the entire industry.



Yes, good point. I did not mean to exclude the point of being certified in my post earlier, but it is very important to understand. All it would take is maybe even one bad apple to spoil everything.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 15, 2012)

TC, my leopard hatching arrived here a couple days ago via FedEX next day priority, and it said right on the box in big letters, "FRAGILE LIVE TORTOISE" with arrows pointing up so they don't tip it over. It was written on 2 sides of the box. 

The lady who dropped it off then started asking me all these questions about what kind of "turtle" it is and what I'm going to do with it.

I didn't correct her. She can think it's a turtle if she wants to. I just cringed a little.


----------



## bradleyka (Sep 25, 2012)

I am a driver at ups and I deliver reptiles weekly to a pet store. Ups also has a service called "sonic air " which is basically the next flight out. They don't ever even see the inside of a package car, and are taken directly to the airport . I don't know too much about their rules and regs, but that could be a option, although much more expensive.


----------

